# Deer scents and scent cover up?



## thmbarry (Nov 10, 2008)

There are so many products out there for scents and covers and being a new hunter i need some advise. Which are best for the money? I have a small budget for these items and dont want to spent alot on products that dont work...know what i mean...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2008)

i'm a big fan of bowhunter's set up that muzzy sells.  it is a great all season cover and attraction scent.  i guess it depends what purpose you are looking at using it.  if you are looking for something to use during the rut, code blue, tinks etc. all will get the job done, they just have to be used at the right time, or you will spook deer.  no scent product out there is the end all when it comes to attraction and you need to know that going in.  don't get discouraged if you don't see any deer the first time you put it out.  another thing, if you are looking for something as just a cover scent, i would look at getting just plain doe urine, not estrous.  it will work all season long as a cover scent and you aren't at risk of alarming any animals.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info..so many on the market, just dont want to waist my time.  Hunting time is very valuable...and very seldom.


----------



## HUNT5 (Nov 14, 2008)

go to huntmdown.com and order hawgs BF Pre/Post Rut and BF Rut....synthetic lures and they are the bomb....no shelf life like urine...real urine breaks down, this does not....AND IT ACTUALLY WORKS!!!!!


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 14, 2008)

*I use*

baking soda and pine needles.  I keep all my gear in a plastic container.  I do buy a bottle of harmons during the rut but dont believe attractants work that well.


----------



## daisy102998 (Nov 19, 2008)

There is another Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- referencing vanilla extract, ammonia , and water.  I have not used that but I have used vanilla extract and water.  I have had bucks track me.  Turpentine and water makes a great cover scent.


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 19, 2008)

I doubt itd work but i was thinkin of gettin some fresh acorns takin the soft part of the nut out, squishin it all up into a little cream type thing, adding some water, then mixing it up...
then spread some all over.

good idea or no?



just idea i know i probly sound stupid


----------



## jonday (Nov 20, 2008)

As a cover scent I like anything in fresh earth scent. Deer lure tinks #69.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the info i will do a little research..


----------



## whitworth (Nov 30, 2008)

*I've bought them*

Gone to scentless liquid soap from WalMart; clothing detergent from the supermarket that doesn't have any scent or brighteners; made up a batch of homemade scent killer (see PSE archery website forum).  (baking soda, liquid soap, pharmacy hydrogen peroxide and water)

When hunting near pines, I've put the clothes in a bag with pine needles.  

I'm for improving chances, without watching all the moths flying out of the wallet.


----------

